# Do I need this?  1940s Antique Brockhouse Corgi Motor Scooter



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2014)

Its so cool! http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/mcy/4628052245.html


----------



## stoney (Aug 27, 2014)

Almost looks like an Indian Papoose


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Its so cool! http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/mcy/4628052245.html




Yes! you need that! you could always trade it to me later for $4000 worth of TOC stuff....


----------



## Iverider (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm gonna go with why the hell not!?


----------



## bike (Aug 27, 2014)

*Very good!*



stoney said:


> Almost looks like an Indian Papoose




they were marketed as indian - also a military model


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2014)

*Take This Test:*

Picture yourself saying, "Hello Ladies", first on that little motorbike. Then, for a mere $1000 more, in this Lincoln Continental.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice sled Dave (or should I say Vince!!!!) I just noticed you post count is *5555* !!!!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 27, 2014)

yes, yes you do need that!! they are fun to ride.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 27, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Picture yourself saying, "Hello Ladies", first on that little motorbike. Then, for a mere $1000 more, in this Lincoln Continental.
> 
> View attachment 166563




I'm not saying hello to any more ladies (unless they're selling an old HD bicycle). My days of messing around with vaginas are behind me now, so this bike looks like the perfect rig for me.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 27, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm not saying hello to any more ladies (unless they're selling an old HD bicycle). My days of messing around with vaginas are behind me now, so this bike looks like the perfect rig for me.




Have you changed your preferences to men?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2014)

pedal4416 said:


> Have you changed your preferences to men?




....woa...........


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 27, 2014)

pedal4416 said:


> Have you changed your preferences to men?




I wish it were that easy but no I'm just done with the whole human companionship thing.  From now on if it isn't furry and four legged its not allowed in my bed.


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> From now on if it isn't furry and four legged its not allowed in my bed.




Now, is there one person among you who can say they have not witnessed me exercise remarkable restraint here today? I doubt that you will be able to say the same for Vince, once he lays eyes on the above quote.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 27, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> i wish it were that easy but no i'm just done with the whole human companionship thing.  From now on if it isn't furry and four legged its not allowed in my bed.




amen!


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I wish it were that easy but no I'm just done with the whole human companionship thing.  From now on if it isn't furry and four legged its not allowed in my bed.








..................


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2014)

Price drop on Lincoln.You may be able to get it for the price of the scooter.5200 lbs versus150 lbs?


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 28, 2014)

*You need this!*



bikewhorder said:


> Its so cool! http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/mcy/4628052245.html




You need to pick it up so I can buy it from you later.


----------

